# How much do you charge for Snow removal on a flat roof ?



## certifiedroofing

I looked a property for a property manager yesterday for roof snow removal. It was 6 stories high
in Boston. about 225 sq of rubber. I have no clue what to charge for this as I only did residential ice dam removal last year. I heard things from other contractors but have no idea as to how much to charge.Help please?


----------



## 4 seasons

Just figure it out like anything else really.
As long as you both are happy is all that really matters.


----------



## vtroofing

Where did my posts go?


----------



## 1985gt

Figure in repairing what you damage also. use plastic scoops it will help.


----------



## Grumpy

Yes plastic shovels and my proposals specifically exclude leaks cause before during or after. 

I charge by the hour. If they want a fixed price I take my best guess as to hours.


----------



## RoofYourWorld

Make sure to cover exactly where you will be dumping the snow off. Not sure how many tenants are in the 6-story building, but probably a few. 

That being said, you don't want to get a call from the Property Manager as soon as you start the job saying that Jessica was outside smoking when 20lbs of snow hit her in the head! 

In all seriousness, if the tenants don't know what is going on they will likely have complaints when they see snow dumped from the side of the building. Just another headache that can be prevented on the front end.

Depending on the perimeter of the building (and your own safety policy) you may need to factor in some additional set-up and breakdown time for fall arrest.


----------



## vtroofing

Yes those Jessica's have a tendency to not bel looking up unless they see something shinny. LOL. An hourly "Safety Coordinator" to keep the people away from the falling snow. 

Funny thing is about this post is unless you live in Alaska seems like this is a dry winter and nobody is cleaning roofs.


----------



## shazapple

RoofYourWorld said:


> Depending on the perimeter of the building (and your own safety policy) you may need to factor in some additional set-up and breakdown time for fall arrest.


Around here you are allowed to setup a warning line 2 meters from the edge, with the dump point being 1 meter from the edge (with a snow scoop capable of covering that last meter).

Leave 6-12" of snow on the roof so you don't put shovel marks in the membrane.


----------



## 1985gt

vtroofing said:


> Yes those Jessica's have a tendency to not bel looking up unless they see something shinny. LOL. An hourly "Safety Coordinator" to keep the people away from the falling snow.
> 
> Funny thing is about this post is unless you live in Alaska seems like this is a dry winter and nobody is cleaning roofs.


Your a moron if you don't have someone on the ground keeping people out of the area if your just throwing it off the roof. So your "safety coordinator" comment real is the truth. Keep your rantings about safety in that thread. :thumbdown:

Funny thing we got 14" of snow this weekend. Denver got what 24" and some suburb got 55".


----------



## RoofYourWorld

shazapple said:


> Around here you are allowed to setup a warning line 2 meters from the edge, with the dump point being 1 meter from the edge (with a snow scoop capable of covering that last meter).
> 
> Leave 6-12" of snow on the roof so you don't put shovel marks in the membrane.


That sounds fair. Do you do a lot of snow removal projects? I've never worked in an area that gets near as much snow as Canada! I'm saying that because the snow removal projects I have been a part of have been mostly customer-driven. How do you market this to your customers?


----------



## RoofYourWorld

vtroofing said:


> Yes those Jessica's have a tendency to not bel looking up unless they see something shinny. LOL. An hourly "Safety Coordinator" to keep the people away from the falling snow.


I did try to use a little humor in my original statement but the safety on these projects is extremely important - especially when working on a multi-tenant facility.


----------



## shazapple

RoofYourWorld said:


> That sounds fair. Do you do a lot of snow removal projects? I've never worked in an area that gets near as much snow as Canada! I'm saying that because the snow removal projects I have been a part of have been mostly customer-driven. How do you market this to your customers?


I'm a facility manager who only looks after roofs (mostly flat roofs), so I don't really have customers. Generally I don't suggest snow removal unless it is extreme (large amounts of snow, poor building design) because buildings are typically built to handle it (in my area at least).


----------



## Pie in the Sky

shazapple said:


> I'm a facility manager who only looks after roofs (mostly flat roofs), so I don't really have customers. Generally I don't suggest snow removal unless it is extreme (large amounts of snow, poor building design) because buildings are typically built to handle it (in my area at least).


Ive been working in snow country for years.. I always reccomend flat roofs properly designed. Everyone says, No we need to slope the roof... To get the snow off.. OK.. then we put Snow fences and snow guards all over it. Make up your mind people. Seems like recent studies have shown its best to keep the snow on the roof (sloped roofs) 

Snow on flat roofs can easily exceed design loads... I have investigated failures like this and its Important to know the limits of your building. If you dont know the limits and your near full snow depth used for design, its best to shovel it off. all 3 collapses I have observed, the snow was less than the design load. And then it rained!... All bets are off at this point and safety factors are streatched. One connection pops and its a zipper, the whole roof comes down. As a Facility manager, you probably know your buildings well but better safe than sorry when someones life is at risk. Ive seen Schools be most proactive in this.


----------



## topviewroofing

Contract directly contractors who are willing to have that thing done with a quality service and a great price.

TOP VIEW ROOFING
http://www.topviewroofing.com


----------

